# 97 civic with xxr 002 fitment?16x8 +0 offset



## ct scotty (Mar 26, 2008)

what size tire should i run with the amount of rim poking out? i was thinking either a 195/40 or a safer 205/40 
 
 
 
 
 
 
hahah teardrops


----------



## ct scotty (Mar 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

you would have to be super low to pull it off but i would run the 205 for safety reasons also your not low enough to pull off the 195


----------



## ct scotty (Mar 26, 2008)

well it doesnt matter anymore it was in a wreck today. fml


----------

